# Went to Subway for lunch



## Ohio Fatso (Mar 17, 2008)

The last time I went to Subway was 10 years ago and was horrified that they asked all those questions about the bread, cheese, toppings, etc. 

Today I went back there for lunch. Prepared for what I called "the job interview" and passed with flying colors. Went online before hand, used the little meal builder tool and wrote down exactly what I wanted. Read it off my little piece of paper with no problems. 

Nobody thought I was stupid, nobody got mad at me, the lady asking the questions and putting together the sub did not seem like an attacker. She was there to help me get my good sandwich. 

It's a hell of an experience when you realize they're not all out to get you. And the cookie was outrageously good. Best chocolate chip cookie I've eaten in a long time. 


This might be the only time I ever post something on here. I thought there was no way I could ever do what I did today. I hope to do more things I thought I'd never do, but for now I'm just going to celebrate this one. 

Have a nice day, y'all.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Awww, that was so good to read Ohio. Congrats on pushing past those negative thoughts, that chocolate chip cookie sounds nice too.


----------



## Ohio Fatso (Mar 17, 2008)

I'll admit I felt a little weird reading my order off of a little folded up sheet of legal paper, but I was tactful about it. Glanced at it when I had to. I didn't hide my face with it or anything. 

And I saw some guy behind me holding a card in his hand. Hell, maybe he had his order on there too. Probably not, but who knows? 

I realize it doesn't make me an idiot or retard to prepare and get my order right instead of going in there blindly, guessing and getting something I don't want.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm so glad you did this!! She probably just assumed you were picking up an order for someone else and wanted to make sure you got it right. Either way,all she really cares about is probably what time she gets off for the day.- Subway sandwiches are the BEST -oh,at the one I go to,they also have little stickers showing the various items as you work your way down the line-I just act like I'm having a hard time deciding and take my time!! I don't even know you,but after sooooo many almost painful threads and posts by you -I really feel proud of you!!


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Ohio Fatso said:


> The last time I went to Subway was 10 years ago and was horrified that they asked all those questions about the bread, cheese, toppings, etc.
> 
> Today I went back there for lunch. Prepared for what I called "the job interview" and passed with flying colors. Went online before hand, used the little meal builder tool and wrote down exactly what I wanted. Read it off my little piece of paper with no problems.
> 
> ...


that my friend is the taste of victory... good job brah


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I had Subway today too. It's a pretty good deal. Get a foot long, 2 cookies, and a soda for under $9. Wish we could make the sandwich ourselves. I want to experiment more with the toppings but feels weird to ask for so many.


----------



## vienna812 (Feb 28, 2013)

I went to Subway once and ended up with bread and cucumber, because I couldn't communicate my order. I haven't been back since because it's terrifying, so I really understand this is a great achievement! Well done! I think a previous poster is right, I'm sure lots of people go in with it written down to buy sandwiches for someone else, so you probably looked completely normal.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Ha ha, I love Subway, go there a lot. Particularly the meatball subway, that is the best. :b


----------



## ChrisJ (Mar 18, 2013)

Nice one


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

That's brilliant, well done


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Good work!  Glad you managed to get a good sandwich and cookie out of it too :clap

Subway is difficult if you're not prepared for it. I know when I first ordered Subway, I was totally confounded by all the questions (by a person with an accent that I couldn't understand, so it was only after they put whatever it was onto my sandwich that I realised what I'd said "pardon?.. Uhhhhh...ok. Umm yes" to, per question).


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice work.
I avoid subway, always seems to be some confusion, which I can't risk seeing as a I don't eat meat.


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

I had been to subway last week, just loved the sandwich with mayonnaise sausage. I feel so stupid if I couldn't choose the options for sandwich. I just went there keeping in mind to order Italian Bread and mayonnaise sausage out of many other options. It really bothers if the staff guy bombards hell lot of options in full pace and listens nothing from the customer.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

want another cookie?


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Nicely done.


----------



## Ohio Fatso (Mar 17, 2008)

changeme77 said:


> want another cookie?


I can get a free one next time if I go back before the end of April. If you take a little survey, you get some kind of code you can write on your receipt and get it. Kind of a waste of time for 50 cents, but what the hell I filled it out.


----------



## Nutty (Mar 21, 2013)

Ohio Fatso said:


> I'll admit I felt a little weird reading my order off of a little folded up sheet of legal paper, but I was tactful about it. Glanced at it when I had to. I didn't hide my face with it or anything.
> 
> And I saw some guy behind me holding a card in his hand. Hell, maybe he had his order on there too. Probably not, but who knows?
> 
> I realize it doesn't make me an idiot or retard to prepare and get my order right instead of going in there blindly, guessing and getting something I don't want.


That's pretty awesome, bro. Honestly, I see quite a few people have their order/s ready on paper when they go to Subway, so I doubt it would be an uncommon sight. I order the same thing every time I go there (yes boring I know) and walk out with at least 5 of those cookies - they rock 

I prefer to eat in the car or at home - I don't like eating in front of other people. I can but I don't eat much if its a prearranged setting but definitely no eating inside fast food joints.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Congrats...:O)


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Unfranchised sandwich places are usually better, at least in the UK. The service is better and you don't have to field so many questions or deal with so many people.


----------



## djluminus89 (Apr 13, 2011)

Ohio Fatso said:


> I'll admit I felt a little weird reading my order off of a little folded up sheet of legal paper, but I was tactful about it. Glanced at it when I had to. I didn't hide my face with it or anything.
> 
> And I saw some guy behind me holding a card in his hand. Hell, maybe he had his order on there too. Probably not, but who knows?
> 
> I realize it doesn't make me an idiot or retard to prepare and get my order right instead of going in there blindly, guessing and getting something I don't want.


Not weird at all. I worked at Subway for over a year and served customers who often had no idea what they wanted to order, no idea what breads we have, cheeses, etc. I was always nice and just told them what we have and occasionally what I think goes well together if they asked. In fact people would ask me what was good.

You also get a lot of "regulars" and these are people who come a lot or order the same thing every time so they just know their order or I'd almost begin making it for them when I saw them coming.

Don't stress man and good job on going to Subway! As someone who used to work there, Subway is not a traditional restaurant, a lot of people would take their time, you don't want to pay all that money for a sub and then not like it! If anyone gives/gave you a hard time about it screw them! They were probably mean people or rude and in a rush anyway and are not worth anyone's time!


----------



## djluminus89 (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh and also, yes it is completely normal to have your order written down. People did that all the time when I worked there.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

Last time I went to Subway I got waited on by a short bald guy who wouldn't take my coupon.


----------



## crazaylulu (Feb 12, 2010)

I used to hate going to subway at my university because I was so anxious I couldn't think of what I wanted. It was so hard for me to talk to the people taking the order, plus I would always talk so quietly that no one could hear the order so I would have to repeat it again lol

Good for you though!! :clap


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Don't put a limit on this triumph. It was a triumph!


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

Good for you! I remember going into a Subway once and I was not at all prepared for the onslaught of questions. I just wanted some food, dammit. Subway is stressful.


----------

